# AristoCraft trolley



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Lewis Polk announced that AristoCraft will be developing a new 1:29 scale PCC trolley. It should be a very cool addition to large scale.


www.aristocraft.com/vbulletinforums/showthread.php












 


-Brian


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..


 


don't tell the kids..they love riding one very similar at the PA Trolley Museum!


 


cool idea Lewis...of course the trolleys at the Museum run a broader track that SG ( IThink)...anyways, it's a good add for the hobby, esp since most are made to 1:24


cale


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone care to take bets on which *decade* it arrives in stores?


/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

According to Lewis's post in the Aristo forums the molds are in process now for a late summer release date.... 

Ted. 

From the Aristo Forum..... 

_Dear All, 

The PCC Trolley being modeled is the first one from the late 1930's and is based on the original design of the Presidential Convention Committee, hence PCC. It was ubiquitous in use in virtually every American city and was exported all over the world. 

There were several versions after the first original design approved by the committee, but we are sticking with the first design even if a city only had a variation. In G Gauge the quantities involved do not lend itself to a different version for each city. 

However, we were able to find the original car in a museum in Connecticut and our John Mikesh spent a day there taking several hundred photos that were used to insure that the model is totally authentic. We're using a new drive as the height does not lend itself to use our Prime Mover Gear box, but as this car does not pull any others, it will be a great running locomotive in spite of less pulling power. We put the height at the top of the list on this car and have added a full interior with working doors. The doors are not motorized, but the 4 panel door does open authentically. We have a working trolley pole, but will not make cantenary as outdoor layouts with cantenary are targets for all sorts of birds, critters and the like. There are cantenary systems available for those hearty folks that can maintain such a layout, but we will not fill that gap ourselves. 

The PCC trolleys are still in use in some parts of the country and I used to ride the Newark Subway that used them until several years ago. These cars were moved to Bayonne, NJ to be part of their new transit system and are now going to run by NJ Transit. 

I know this is a great departure from our normal focus, but in other scales this trolley has been a staple and big hit. I hope you take a careful look at this offering when available. The molds are in process, so they should appear late summer. 

All the best, 
Lewis Polk 
_


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

test


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

...yet still no sign of the modern 2-8-0 RRS was advertising? Interesting...


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

The SG 2-8-0 is also slated for production this year.  Lots of goodies for me this year!


Mark


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

I am ready for several PCC cars now !  


 


We have a nice place to operate them waiting .................................../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dennis Paulson on 01/02/2008 1:10 PM


I am ready for several PCC cars now !  


 


We have a nice place to operate them waiting .................................../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


 














I did mention some where else Dennis that I thought you would love them    Why leave it at several make it a round figure - you might get them wholesale /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Alan   ,   it does worry me just how many that I may end up with   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif  ,   lots of paint schemes will be available .  


It's SO NICE    when something electric comes along for the Darlington Railway   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Most excellent news!!!  Count me in on this one.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dennis,


   I am sure I read that dependant on the initial interest, and it seems to be getting very positive comments, there could be up to 50 liveries of the PCC.  The word "collectable" has been used - well I may be quite hapy with just one or two.  But I don't have catenary and I believe to do justice to electric traction (not track fed) catenary should ideally be built.


Easy for me to say, I don't have any of that type of loco.     I feel that your overhead is the hallmark of your railroad.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good. I was wanting a streetcar, but may go with this instead. But battery powered, now where to put those? Jerry


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jerry,


   There has been more than a few comments about batteries made here and on the Aristo Forum,


   I am only just getting around to setting up battery operation on my sole RS3  


   The posts about  battery installation on the PCC car look to become a lively debate with many proposals/solutions being forthcoming.  I did see one where a group of figures might conceal small batteries.  I had thought something along those lines might be the answer as space seems to be the main obstacle. 


  It will, however, sort the sheep from the goats I think.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

A trip this past september to Ontario to Stratford to see Shalespeare we passed in a field an old PCC car rotting away. I might just have to get one! 

Chas


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

As a big fan of traction, you can be sure I'll be putting the PCC car (perhaps several of them) on my "want list."


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

One could cut off the legs of people/seats and put the batteries there. Jerry


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

They look good and I think EVEN I will add one to my stable.....I need something for a point to point anyways.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow!


This reminds me of the mock-up I saw at the 2006 Fall Timonium show.  A small company (can't remember the name) was proposing to have it on shelves by summer of 2007.  Then it seemed to fall into a black hole.  I wonder whether ArisroCraft may have purchased the dies, etc. for this car.












(Saints be praised, it's working!) /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


I remember the man staffing the tables turned up his nose when I asked whether a version with a Faiverly pantograph would be offered.  I did not ask to be a wise guy.  All my juice jacks have pantographs.  I find them less temperamental than trolley poles.  At least they were during my HO/OO days.  I even made a bow collector for a Bachmann Brill that gave me less trouble than a trolley pole.  Of course my catenary looked like something strung by a drunken spider!


Does anyone here know where I purchase a large scale metal Faiverly pantograph for a reasonable cost?  The only option I have seen so far is to buy an LGB modern Swiss locomotive, then toss it and keep the pantographs.  Not very cost effective.


Well I will be watching this model with great interest.


Yours,


David Meashey


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I can't get it to post either but that is mighty interesting!


-Brian


----------



## puffnstuff (Jan 5, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif  Like every one else I was excited at this new item.


Sadly Aristo have decided to do it to 1:29 scale "to make it compatible with their trains"  The rest of my traction models (Bachmann, LGB and HLW are ALL 1:25-1:24), and I don't recall any 1:29 scale buses which complement that scale either.


I don't think that these need to be the same scale as the locomotives in their range - from my (limited) knowledge there were no combined traction / railway operations.


The PCC car is a favourite of mine, but I got caught once before with 'scale' for these - have a look at the Corgi cars, the 1:50 scale buses they were produced alongside trying to masquerade as 'O' scale.  Any Corgi couldn't work out why they didn't sell a heap more of them.


I will reserve final judgement until they appear later this year, but I am not holding my breath.


 


P'n'S


----------



## GURU388 (Jan 5, 2008)

The mock up pictured above is of a pre War PCC while the first one shown on this thread is a post war car with pilot windows on the sides for standing passengers. The better one to do would be the later one but Lewis posted he is doing the pre war one. Always dissapointed by Lewis.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Now Howard, you just can't let it go,,,can you................/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Just lending credence to the old saying "you can't please everyone"! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


Everything Aristo has designed has been 1:29 scale (not counting the purchased Delton molds for the AristoClassics line). In what possible way would it make business sense to change that now?


and Howard. I'm quite surprised by your comments. Lewis chose to manufacture the original design. It makes sense business wise to use the earliest prototype as this could fit in the greatest range of eras. This new product was a surprise to just about everyone and folks are already griping about it because its not the particular version they would like. Geesh! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif


-Brian


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a link to a nice YouTube clip showing a PCC charter in Philly:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EF2liDDyi8


To me the PCC always made a very distinctive sound.


----------



## GURU388 (Jan 5, 2008)

The sad truth for people in Los Angeles is no company can afford to make our PCCs. Because the Los Angeles red car PCC was a custom double ended car with an operator and doors on each end. For a manufacturer to make any money at it he MUST make the single ended car like the PHILLIE Car. because he can paint it in many different liveries and sell them. We double ended guys will have to buy two and cut them apart and join the two halfs together to have a Los Angeles correct car. BUMMER! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Howard


 your still the sweet loving kind person I have always known you to be.


Hope your out working on your RR in this cooler weather out west. I tried to deice the track today and broke two switch machines.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 01/03/2008 6:29 PM


Wow!


I remember the man staffing the tables turned up his nose when I asked whether a version with a Faiverly pantograph would be offered.  I did not ask to be a wise guy.  All my juice jacks have pantographs.  I find them less temperamental than trolley poles.  At least they were during my HO/OO days.  I even made a bow collector for a Bachmann Brill that gave me less trouble than a trolley pole.  Of course my catenary looked like something strung by a drunken spider!


Does anyone here know where I purchase a large scale metal Faiverly pantograph for a reasonable cost?  The only option I have seen so far is to buy an LGB modern Swiss locomotive, then toss it and keep the pantographs.  Not very cost effective.


Well I will be watching this model with great interest.


Yours,


David Meashey



The PCC cars in the Netherlands used full pans:


http://members.tripod.com/PCC_car/


http://www.haagstramnieuws.org/


There was another good site with more historic photos including RTM narrow gauge, but no dice....no longer hosted...


 


There is a prototype for everything!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


Now, will Aristo do Dutch paintjobs???


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

David,


Can't you get Flavely pantographs as parts from one of the existing manufacturers?


 


Also, San Francisco had/has a double ended PCC with both poles and a Flavely pan on it, #2008. We chartered it one day and had a great time running around the city on it.


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

"This new product was a surprise to just about everyone and folks are already griping about it because its not the particular version they would like." 

Amazing, isn't it! You'll find that "they should have done..." stuff in just about every scale in this hobby these days. Whatever happened to kitbashing, scratch building, and modifying things yourself if you're not happy with the original version of a product? 

Kudos to Lewis for taking the bold step of creating something that's a significant departure from his usual line. My guess is that these cars will do very well in the marketplace because the prototypes were very common and widely used and the models (in Large Scale, at least) unheard of.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I"ll get one. May revive track power on my inner loop and have it do a point to point run from my N station to the S station. 
Jerry


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

We still use them in Boston on the Mattapan to Ashmont (Dorchester) extension of the Red Line. This takes you along the Neponset River past the old Baker's Chocolate plant and through a Cemetery. It's a beautiful ride! At one time Double Enders ran on this line. As a kid in Boston and through to my adult years I would see a Trolley every once and a while at the end of a Red ine train. You could not get on the Trolley. This was when the Red Line ended at Harvard Station. If you ever get up to Boston you can checkout the PCC Trolley on display at Boylston Street Station on the Green Line and ride the Asmont-Mattapan line.
LAO


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ted_Roy on 01/02/2008 12:24 PM
According to Lewis's post in the Aristo forums the molds are in process now for a late summer release date.... 

Ted. 

From the Aristo Forum..... 

_Dear All, 

The PCC Trolley being modeled is the first one from the late 1930's and is based on the original design of the Presidential Convention Committee, hence PCC._


 


Trust Lewis to get the name wrong: it was the "Presidents' Conference Committee." That doesn't inspire much confidence./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif






 Mark


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By MarkLewis on 01/06/2008 4:03 PM


Posted By Ted_Roy on 01/02/2008 12:24 PM
According to Lewis's post in the Aristo forums the molds are in process now for a late summer release date.... 

Ted. 

From the Aristo Forum..... 

_Dear All, 

The PCC Trolley being modeled is the first one from the late 1930's and is based on the original design of the Presidential Convention Committee, hence PCC._


 


Trust Lewis to get the name wrong: it was the "Presidents' Conference Committee." That doesn't inspire much confidence./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif






 Mark



 


Well, you got him there, Mark. I'm sure the whole thing will be an utter disaster now!


/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


 


-Brian


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gifPosted By altterrain on 01/06/2008 6:00 PM



Well, you got him there, Mark. I'm sure the whole thing will be an utter disaster now!


/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


 


-Brian


 --------


The only announcement Polk could make that would inspire my confidence is a going out of business sale./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


 Mark


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bill C for the link to a nice YouTube clip showing a PCC charter in Philly , enjoyed watching it .


----------



## bobgrosh (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh WOW! A SUPER EGGLINER


----------



## GURU388 (Jan 5, 2008)

If he runs true to form we won't see the streetcar for three years..... So don't hold your breath. Anything sooner will be a suprise. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Care to place a bet on that Howard? Lets pick a date, say Thanksgiving of this year that the trolleys have to be at the Aristo HQ in NJ. Loser stands out in his backyard only dressed in his undies, sings "The Trolley Song" while videotaping it and posts it on YouTube. How about it? 

Clang, clang, clang.... 

-Brian


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the feeling that you might enjoy Thanksgiving this coming year Brian.   

I understand that there have been many products which have taken longer to reach the stores in the past but if the interest shown in these trolleys is a yardstick then I don't think these items will be one of them.  Maybe not all the different designs/liveries will be done at the same time but those considered to be the favourites/best sellers will be the first to be on sale.

Lewis often says that Aristo products are not "shelf queens" but I am sure that many of these will be and will have been purchased by folk who don't have large scale railroads.  I might even get one myself, although no such type of street car ran here (the nearest looking equivalent being at Blackpool.


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

Forgive this question; I'm a newbie. Will this PCC car run on R1 curves? What about the LGB New Orleans trolley?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Per Lewis Polk on the Aristo forum about the PCC car: 

"Dear All, 

Yes, 4' is fine and we had no problem even on a 3' circle around a flower pot. 

All the best, 
Lewis Polk" 

Of course the LGB will run on R1, I'm pretty sure EVERY loco made by LGB will run on R1, except possibly some "special" Mikados. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

YES , both will operate on R1 curves . 
And , the LGB New Orleans streetcar operates on the new Aristo 31" curves , sharp isn't it , but the streetcar just glides right around the curve . 
AND , the Hartland Interurban , goes around the New Aristo 20" curves , incredible , but it goes around with ease .


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks, guys! 

Dennis, I think your 1 min. video of the LGB streetcar is the one that put me over the edge... 
I've been trying to decide between O scale trolleys and Large scale, and the 900 series Perley Thomas cars are a favorite of mine. The MTS O scale brass version is $600.00 - and then I would have to find a way to make it a powered model. Now if we could only get a large scale Peter Witt! 

Jeff C


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome , it is looking up for electric trains really , the LGB streetcars , the Bachmann trolleys , the Hartland interurbans , the soon to be released AC PCC cars , who knows what will be made next ? 
Especially if the AC PCC cars sell really well ! 

And Light Rail Products http://www.lightrailproducts.com/


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dennis, 
Just think, providing money is no object,when the PCC car hits the streets you can operate a complete streetcar system - the number of cars being limited only by ones line capacity. 
And for those who always wanted their own Company the undecs can be painted into a color scheme of choice. 
Even so I think a couple might be a more realistic number for me. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif The harder part would be which version - as I have no particular allegiance to any of the Cities in the first run maybe I should be non-partisan and opt for a line nearer to home, i.e. Marseilles.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Just read that the city near me, Lancaster, PA, is planning to use PCC cars for their new streetcar line. Although I did also see pictures of one being cut up! 

Mark


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray was selling castings from this: 
http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=40330


----------



## GURU388 (Jan 5, 2008)

A video tape of me in shorts is something I would not inflict on anybody. The sad truth is I love the PCC cars so much that I willl have to buy one to three of them depending on how well they run.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

There are a number of ways to 'bash the AC car (once it comes out!) to make it appear different from the uot-of-the box version, including changing the anticlimber width, the trolley pole housing and maybe even the skirting. As popinted out, you poor folks who want double enders are SOL unless you buy a pair and have at it with the saw. 

If you need inspiration just start looking for trolley museum web sites. 

I'm waiting to see how the bricks work. Seems to me thay may be a scratchbuilder's dream come true.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

A few years ago I saw some Trollies being rebuilt at the Middletown & Hummelstown RR. Can't remember where they came from or if they were PCC's. If they are PCC's maybe Lancaster is grabbing them? 
LAO


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry, 

I read an artical that the Lancaster PA trolleys are coming from a RR museum in Baltimore or DC. 

Mark


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, 

Where can I find info on the new Aristo track? I checked the website and no luck... 20" - 31" curves very interesting.... 

Ted.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ted_Roy on 08/04/2008 8:21 AM
Dennis, 
Where can I find info on the new Aristo track? I checked the website and no luck... 20" - 31" curves very interesting.... 
Ted.




Ted heres a link to a thread on the subjuct, includes link to Wholesaletrains.com, where I got mine form; 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/4/postid/38164/view/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 08/04/2008 7:30 AM
Larry, 
I read an artical that the Lancaster PA trolleys are coming from a RR museum in Baltimore or DC. 
Mark 



Probably from the National Capitol Trolley Museum (http://www.dctrolley.org/)which is about 10 mins from me. They have to move for a new highway to go through /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif! 

-Brian


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

I would love to get out to San Francisco to see the "F" line. I just bought a LGB New Orleans streetcar. 

Jeff C


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Then you bought a smooth running , good looking streetcar Jeff , because I sure like mine a lot .


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, 
If I'm remembering correctly,when I talked to Lewis Polk at the BTS in June he said that the motor blocks would be available separetly for kitbashers and scratchbuilders.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 08/05/2008 7:49 AM
Rick, 
If I'm remembering correctly,when I talked to Lewis Polk at the BTS in June he said that the motor blocks would be available separetly for kitbashers and scratchbuilders.




I was told same by Lewis so it must be true


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

He mentioned the same to me at the BTS show in Ontario. 

I really don't understand why Aristo is building it, since there is so much clamor for a more popular diesel. Maybe he did indeed buy that car shown in white in the early posts. 

Since most trolleys available are 1:24 or so, that's where I would have gone. But some people will buy it. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

I think the PCC's will be very popular. Lets face it: we need more diesels, more steam - and more trolleys! 

Jeff C


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Having ridden public transportation since I was a kid I was ecstatic when I heard the PCC's were being built. It brought back some fond memories of my youth. 
LAO


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

I just received my LGB New Orleans streetcar. It looks and runs great! Can anyone tell me the scale? I'm guessing 1/24??? 

Thanks, 

Jeff C


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

yes i just got the nyc sound version too-awesome-nice detail-smooth-great lighting-my least favorite colors-but the sounds are cool-incredibly the clickety clack really added to what otherwise might be a humdrum motor 

i too guessed about 1:24-but still beautifully proportioned 

did yours come with a couple of passengers?


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote - " did yours come with a couple of passengers?" 

Yep - two passengers. 

Jeff C


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I would think the LGB trolleys are 1:22.5 gummy scale since they hae never been a stickler for such. Whatever scale it is, its a nice looking trolley and the nephews like it too - 










-Brian


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

My opinion suggest it also will not be a sell out. Another disaster for AC very sad. As with the new C-16 have not heard good reports on it either. Later RJD


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

Im going to keep my mouth shut about another flop from aristo... RJ.. 
DONT WANT TO STUR UP THE LOCALS......Brian did you paint your track 
Nick..


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Well I'm looking forward to it. I hope it's a good runner. I'll pick one up in local DC livery or else my hometown, philadelphia


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By nick s. on 08/24/2008 5:59 PM
Im going to keep my mouth shut about another flop from aristo... RJ.. 
DONT WANT TO STUR UP THE LOCALS......Brian did you paint your track 
Nick..




Yes, its painted stainless track, just done with spray paint. 

-Brian


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

The cost will be the determining factor. If they want an arm and a leg, then they probably won't sell too many. I'm wondering what the production run will be?


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

The MRSP of the Aristo Trolley is given as $275 but looking at the Wholesale Trains web site they have it listed at $180. Not a bad price in my book. 

It should sell well and it will be a nice addition for the smaller sized railroads commonly found this side of the pond.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

The problem with marketing this trolley is that for a lot of folks like myself 
is that its a nostalgia buy, and folks R gonna want it done in the lines they 
remember...This means l-o-o-o-ts of roadnames, transit line names, whatever, 
I think a big selection here is the secret to marketing this one... Since I 
will have to perform severe surgery with a bandsaw to get one to look anything 
like an old DC Transit PCC streetcar, I'll be having a couple of undecs, which 
will be in the first run... hehe 
Paul R...


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

...As with the new C-16 have not heard good reports on it either...

I'd like to hear what some of the negative criticism of the new C-16 is. The one I've got here is the strongest this loco has been in its 20 year history. Some of the paint schemes are a touch garish, but in terms of overall quality, I think it's quite solid. It's biggest hurdle is the fact that it's always been overlooked as a locomotive, and with the rising popularity of 1:20, the new improvements may be "too little, too late." I hope not. 

As for the PCC, I think it should do quite well. I'm not a traction nut, but the ones I have met over the years tend to go absolutely ga-ga over the PCC in almost any form (overt generalization). I would suspect that Aristo will likely sell a good number to folks who just sit them on the mantle. Time will tell. 

Later, 

K


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

"As with the new C-16 have not heard good reports on it either. Later RJD" 

RJ, The one I saw running on Jim Miller's layout looked and ran great. The two reviews published in both GR and MRN basically gave the locomotive an A. Apparently there was something with the smoke unit, but I think that was resolved? Compared with the old Delton version, this seems to be a good value and for the folks that were deeply entrenched in 1.22,5/1.24 this is the first updated, new engine they've seen in a while. 

Kevin, its too bad they sent you a UP one. The D&RG versions have much better paint on the boiler, but it is still kind of blue/gray. I have pictures of it next to my Bachmann 4-4-0 Undecorated Russia iron, (the blue one), and they did a much better job getting the paint right. 

I think the PCC will probably do well. Aristo has learned that folks want to be able to see inside their passenger hauling trains. The RDC and the short streamliners have apparently taught them this. Plus, the PCC is more modern streetcar and has not been done in large scale before. It has to do at least as well as a GG1!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I really dont understand where the notion that this PCC car will not sell has come from? 

At the BTS last June, alot of people darn near wet their pants when they saw the preproduction model on display, it was a huge hit at the show, moreso than the new C-16s on display, so theirs obviously a demand out there, I'm considering one in PE or LARR livery myself. Make a nice companion piece to my Cable Car


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey you trolley guys, 

I was watching Brooklyn Trolleys on RFD TV and I noticed one of the shots the trolley lines went under a really busy street. The approach ramps to the tunnel were some seriously steep drops, had to be 10% or more. Was that common? Are you guys planning grades like that for your trolley lines? 

Mark


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

I own two C-16's and as Mark said they look and run great. I tend not to discuss Aristo stuff here do to a certain individual.......Jim Miller


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

I've never seen a model streetcar layout with the vertical curves that are common on prototype lines. It would be truly impressive to see on a large scale layout. 

Jeff C


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

Posted By jmill24 on 08/28/2008 9:21 AM
I own two C-16's and as Mark said they look and run great. I tend not to discuss Aristo stuff here do to a certain individual.......Jim Miller




Hi to you to Jimmy. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Mark, 
I intend to get a PCC car - it depends on what names are available in the UK as to which one I get. The UK importer lists 12 names plus the undec. As there are none for which I have any particular allegiance, except maybe the Marseilles one as it the nearest to home, I will probably choose on color/appearance. 
I certainly am not going to re-engineer my RR to provide steep grades just for a PCC car however. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan, 

Yeah, I won't be re-engineering anything on my RR as it exists, but should I add a trolley line, I won't take much time to grade it well! Just light grading and level side to side. Seeriosuly, this line I saw in the video looked like a mild roller coaster. Perhap that's how they got up and down that one. 

A lot of the cars were PCCs. I never really gave it much thought, but there must have been a ton of trolleys in Brooklyn, NY. Hence, the Brooklyn Trolley Dodgers (or just Brooklyn Dodgers for short). That's the baseball team that eventually moved to Los Angeles in the mid 1950s. 

Jim - a trolley line is exactly what you need to run from your back porch up to your new shed. 

Mark


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

Is there any updated info on a release date for this model? 

Jeff C


----------



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks good, I ride the F market line in San Francisco pretty often and get to enjoy those colorful PCC's they have. Do they have a list of paint schemes yet?


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

If you refer to the Aristo-Craft General Forum, look for PCC Trolley 26th Sept. entry, you will see that there is a delay as a mod is being made to include a DCC port.


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

I sure hope these are worth the wait.... 

Jeff C


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

I think they will be Jeff, I suspect it'll be somewhat like their doodlebug, with some heavy kit-bashing U 
can make a respectable looking doodlebug out of it... From what I've seen of the PCC so far, looks like 
it should take a good deal less effort to make it into a respectable PCC trolley... 
Paul R...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Should be one fine trolley if your into them. I do have a trolley line but now run a LGB trolley so no need to add any more . Later RJD


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well here we are ending another year, no trolley, no 2-8-0, despite that both were supposed to be out already, in other works, sitation normal...as usual they say "late summer" or "September" they just dont specify a distinct year


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well they did not mention what year. So whats the problem.







Later RJD


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

There's some shots of the trolley on the video that Aristo just released, "How Model Trains are Made"


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

Well...it's March.... 

Jeff C


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Recent posts by Lewis indicate it's delayed because they went back to add the Aristo socket. 

And the engineer is working with the FCC for the new remote system, after which they will go to China to get them, 

the consolidation has fallen off the radar, the 0-4-0 steamer which was steaming 2 years ago is announced to be delayed because it needs improvements, and lessee... what else? Oh the much touted "kuppler" is completely off the radar. 

The only thing being manufactured seems to be hot air. 

I understand a tough market, but when someone thumps thier chest about how great they are, and know all about FCC, and have all this stuff coming, all of a sudden a bunch of lame excuses... 

I'd rather hear: we're almost broke, so can't invest in any more new stuff... please buy our products to help keep us afloat... that would work better, the truth is a wonderful thing... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 03/11/2009 8:08 PM
Recent posts by Lewis indicate it's delayed because they went back to add the Aristo socket. 

And the engineer is working with the FCC for the new remote system, after which they will go to China to get them, 

the consolidation has fallen off the radar, the 0-4-0 steamer which was steaming 2 years ago is announced to be delayed because it needs improvements, and lessee... what else? Oh the much touted "kuppler" is completely off the radar. 

The only thing being manufactured seems to be hot air. 

I understand a tough market, but when someone thumps thier chest about how great they are, and know all about FCC, and have all this stuff coming, all of a sudden a bunch of lame excuses... 

I'd rather hear: we're almost broke, so can't invest in any more new stuff... please buy our products to help keep us afloat... that would work better, the truth is a wonderful thing... 

Regards, Greg


Yeah, sadly, you are dead right on, Greg. Lots of talk and hype with nothing to back it up. Does it really take a year to stick a freakin' socket in??? I find that hard to believe. Ignoring posts on their forum just makes it worse.

Lots of excitement about the PCC and SG 2-8-0 but is there any market at all for "the Kuppler"???
A little truth goes a long way.... 


-Brian


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I was discussing the Kuppler specifically with a friend last night... the only guesses I have was to try to come out with something universal that could replace the Kadee. 

It does not look bad at first blush, but the strength of Kadee is all the different "kits" they make and the wealth of experience on exactly which coupler to fit to which loco or rolling stock. 

I do not see Aristo putting that kind of research into the project. 

It would be interesting to be inside Lewis' head on this one. He has a lot of people using his coupler already. It's true though, that lately, people have realized that the Aristo coupler wears and pops open, in fact many do this right from the factory. Maybe he's concerned about his customers being upset with this quality level, and replacing couplers........... naw.... it's something else.... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I see Bachman is also pretty quiet about any new stuff. I think people have to expect very little for a few years. Doubt the makers think anyone would be buying much right now. Not sure if USA or MTH ever say much about what they expect to bring out that is new. So guess they don't have to back paddle any.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*I agree with you Jerry, but i wish Aristo would come out and say if they plan on holding up on things for a bit because of the state of things rite now. the only reason why i say that is they said they would be releasing these items soon and it doesnt appear that that will happen... not saying its there fault but they did say not so long ago these things would be released soon. so it would be nice to know if they are still in the works or have been put on the back burner till things get better....








*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I tend to agree. don't think you will see most of the advertised products arriving any time soon. Later RJD


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ,

Lewis made an update post on the Aristo Forum today at 12.04 ET or is it now EST? Anyway it was 16.04 my time. UTC


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Lewis says they will have a sample by mid april... So look for it no later than July or August, best case. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg: Of what year







Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I was cutting him a break.... I personally think we will be lucky to see it by year's end, but if he wants to, he could have it out sooner, unless there is something wrong with the "Sample". 

Hard to believe, since I held the sample in my hands last year. The body was already molded (of course, since they bought it from someone else), and the frame was already cast, which means they had molds already. 

Funny, I was telling Lewis to put his socket in it, and he told me his engineers said it would not fit. I showed him where I figured it would fit. Funny he did not insist on it, since all new locos have the socket. 

Anyway, it may provide the basis for a SW-1 switcher, which we all could use. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Will add my two cents worth on those thoughts, especially the "chest thumping."  There was a record back in the 1950s called "Heap Big Smoke But No Fire" which seems to fit Lewis' personality and productivity to a T. An occasional public display of modesty and/or humility would be nice once in a while, especially when things haven't gone as planned.


I'm wondering if they've bothered to make any of the bricks to power the PCC? If so, you'd think they would have cut some of them loose for those of us who have been salivating over the prospect of using them in bashing.  Greg, from the sample you had, did the bricks look klike production pieces or something that was hand-crafted for the sample body?


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

Whatever happened with this--has this been canceled? 

Jeff C


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I suspect it is still in the mill. They had PCC bodies & stuff at the Big Train Show in June.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The had working power trucks there, so that part is designed finally. One of the Aristo people indicated that the current reason for delay is the blinking stop light (again), first adding it caused a delay (still not convinced that this was requested by the customers, never saw the request in any forum), now apparently the little circuit for the stop light is in short supply. 

The RDC is beating it to the market. It should be next unless the Consolidation beats it, or there is a new eggliner... (hah!) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks guys. I still want one--if they ever come out! 

Jeff C


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Lewis has given different versions on the consolidation--sometimes he says it might make it by the end of this year, sometimes he seems to be saying no. I guessing no. 

I gave up on it, and made a consolidation of my own, and I'm planning to make a second. I just got fed up with the bait and switch. 

What ever happened to the "kuppler?" 
Two bay hoppers in new paint schemes? 

It might be unreasonable on my part, but I just got to feeling I was being "played." It's irritating when USAT is endlessly late, but overall USAT probably benefits by just saying less 

The RDC's are apparently on the water


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, the Kuppler seems to have fallen flat on it's face... a far cry from Lewis' "who knows, it might become a new standard".... 

It's been pretty consistent lately that the PCC and the RDC would come before the Consolidation, although a while back it was PCC first. 

About a 6 year gestation on the consolidation... 

Regards, Greg


----------

